# DIY maintenance on 2019 cruze diesel



## macfam (Mar 18, 2019)

Are there any You Tube videos on changing the oil/oil filter and 9 speed automatic transmission fluid in the 2019 1.6L diesel Cruze? I like to do my own simple maintenance tasks. Perhaps there is a service manual available I'm not familiar with.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Engine itself - yeah, probably others in addition to this. The 1.6 has been used overseas for a few years.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otSlhsml26Y

The 9 speed itself is so new that I highly doubt it.


----------



## macfam (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks blackburn. That's a good start.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I haven't seen anything yet on the 9T50 auto transmission. Been wanting to find a how to on the fluid change as well. 

The engine oil is pretty strait forward. Good video.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Fluid change is same as on other Cruze autos.

Remove drain plug on bottom
Fill through fill port on top.
Set fluid level at specific fluid temperature through level plug on side

There's no user serviceable filter.


----------

